# Timer Shutters and Remote Shutters...recommend manufacturer



## maass (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
I recently bought a Canon 5DM3 and shoot mostly Low Light and Landscape captures.

I am little confused with Timer Shutters and Remote Shutters analogy.
Is Remote Shutter a sub-set of Timer Shutter or are they both different ?

Please recommend a good manufacturer other than Canon for Timer/Remote Shutter.
These are the manufacturers I found googling.
1)Satechi
2)Neewer 
3)Vello

Thanks
Hari


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2013)

A remote shutter just releases the shutter. A timer shutter lets you do timed shots, interval shots (time lapse), etc. 

I've heard of 1 and 3. Personally, I use a hähnel Giga T Pro II - timer release that can work wired or wirelessly.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I use a hähnel Giga T Pro II - timer release that can work wired or wirelessly.


 +1

And it works really well. It's a bit overkill if you're just using it as a wired cable release, but if you're going to setup and do time lapses, or you want to be in the frame, the hähnel works amazing. The other option you may want if you use battery/vertical grip (and haven't purchased one yet) is there is 1-2 vendors who do one built into the grip. These are for programming multiple shots.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2013)

I use the Canon TC-80N3 wired remote, but I'd like a good wireless one. I bought a cheap Chinese wireless model, and is junk. It works as a shutter release from maybe 3-6 ft not the long range they advertise. I also have some simple wired shutter releases for cameras with a mini-jack.

The Canon 5D MK III works with cheap Canon infrared wireless releases, if all you need is shutter release, get one of those. If you want to do timelapse, you will need a more complex unit.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/683524-REG/Canon_4524B001_RC_6_Wireless_Remote_Control.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Canon 5D MK III works with cheap Canon infrared wireless releases, if all you need is shutter release, get one of those.



+1. The reason I got the hähnel RF remote is that the 1D X can't be triggered by the little Canon RC-1 IR remote I have.


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a Neewer one for my 6D that i got for 15$ and it works perfectly well. Can set a delay, interval between shots, time it holds down the shutter button for, number of total shots. I've only used it a couple of times but it seems to be accurate and reliable. It can't be turned off or idled so it always uses battery (they are AAAs though which is nice), but for 15$ instead of the 120$ canon one i can live with it.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 22, 2013)

I initially planned to get the one from Vello, but ended up getting the Phottix Aion. It's as good as the hähnel Giga T Pro II in terms of functionality, features. I may return the Aion and get the Giga T Pro II, but not sure yet. I personally didnt like the buttons on the Aion, and that's my only gripe. The Aion remote is big (5 inches long), fits in your hand nicely. But the smaller form factor of the Giga is enticing if you want something smaller in your hand. Note that Aion uses AAA batteries, while a remote like the Giga uses CR2 batteries. You can't go wrong with either if you are looking to do time lapse, program your own intervalometer, etc. If you are just looking for a simple wireless shutter release, then these might be an overkill.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not into the intervalometer thing. When I'm in the field, I'll use the generic Canon wired remote, whatever model number it is. When I'm in the studio, I'll shoot tethered and the spacebar or mouse becomes the shutter release. If I _was_ going to do the intervalometer thing, I'd probably either shoot tethered and let the laptop handle the triggering, or I'd finally spend the time to figure out one of those apps that lets you control your DSLR with your iPhone.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2013)

killswitch said:


> The Aion remote is big (5 inches long), fits in your hand nicely. But the smaller form factor of the Giga is enticing if you want something smaller in your hand. Note that Aion uses AAA batteries, while a remote like the Giga uses CR2 batteries.



The size of the remote was the main reason I picked the hähnel Giga T. It's 3.5" x 1.12" x 0.56", and it can be concealed in my hand (barely) when I'm in a shot (the Canon RC-1 is a lot smaller, though). Incidentally, the receiver that attaches to the camera uses a CR2 battery, the transmitter uses a CR2032 button cell.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It can be concealed in my hand (barely) when I'm in a shot.



Isn't that what the 3-second delay is for? Press button, slip remote into pocket / turn palm / whatever....

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It can be concealed in my hand (barely) when I'm in a shot.
> ...



If it was just me, sure. But in a family portrait with multiple young kids, shooting several shots in relatively quick succession can help capture the kids' expressions, hopefully without those darn silly faces they think are funny...


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

I use 2 different units, depending on the outcome I want.

canon TC-80N3: Basic hands free Shutter Release, but the unit does a lot more than that.

Promote Control: This is anything you want it to be, more if your wanting to get into Time Lapse Photography.

Edit: Just checked the unit that Neuro recommended, I like it as well, not expensive & has the advantage of remote wire free shooting, both the units I mention require a Wired interface.

Good Luck


----------



## bycostello (Apr 23, 2013)

i've had a couple of brandless from ebay... done the job well enough


----------



## miah (Apr 23, 2013)

The tiny Canon RC-1, though discontinued, is a great wireless remote that works well with the Rebels, 60D and 5D3. I have also had great luck with Satechi wired timers/intervelometers; they're compact, lightweight and durable. The Satechi units are body-specific, however, so make sure you order one that's designed to work with the 5D series. Finally, I use a Hama (only available in Germany) wireless remote when the RC-1's transmission distance falls short; the Hama is good for 1/4 mile.


----------



## maass (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW...thanks for response Guys 
I am starting to love this site for the immense knowledge you all are sharing.

Hari


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Well, in that case, I'd suggest a prescription for some drugs. Lots of happy drugs, for the kids and you both.

But, in seriousness, I'm reminded of the promo video Canon recently put out about extracting stills from 4K video shot with the 1DC. Set up the scene as usual but with the modeling lamps on your lights turned up enough so that they're providing enough light for the video. Don't hide the camera remote in your hand; hide the flash remote. And be recording video the whole time, without telling them that that's what you're doing. Then do the whole "Say 'Cheese!'" bit, pop the flash...and, in post, ignore the flash pops and instead extract the video frames where the kids were sufficiently non-silly and everybody was actually looking at the camera.

Cheers,

b&


----------

